

Don't put all your eggs in one Wikipedia - aashiks
http://asdofindia.blogspot.com/2015/08/dont-put-all-your-eggs-in-one-wikipedia.html?m=1

======
brownbat
> I recently tried creating a page for Swathanthra Malayalam Computing ... it
> was soon deleted.

Sounds typical.

I used to be a frequent contributor. I started a few stubs that later became
large articles, and helped research a few more established articles.

Felt great.

Nowadays, though, it's like a gold rush happened, everyone's staked out their
territory. You edit a page, you get a lot more pushback. You create a new
page, marked for speedy deletion.

I don't bother editing very often anymore, sometimes I just comment on pages.
I guess I'm part of the trend:

[0]
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/3-char...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/3-charts-
that-show-how-wikipedia-is-running-out-of-admins/259829/)

[1]
[http://stats.wikimedia.org/EN/SummaryEN.htm](http://stats.wikimedia.org/EN/SummaryEN.htm)

[2] [http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/520446/the-
dec...](http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/520446/the-decline-of-
wikipedia/)

